# Northern Alberta, Ft mcmurray to be exact.



## dust_0ff (Oct 20, 2007)

hey hows it goin, is there anyone in this area that uses this forum. like most people im here for the oilsands boom. and meeting people here that like the same sorta things that I do is somtimes hard. 
ide definitly like to meet some people young or old to take some pictures with.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 21, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.

I don't know of anyone on here that is up in Fort McMurray, sorry.


----------



## dust_0ff (Oct 21, 2007)

darn that kinda sucks. i see your in edmonton.  
i know there is some people here somtimes i see people takin pictures while i am driving. i should just stop and ask whats up but the trafic here is nuts. to many cars not enough roads


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 22, 2007)

I've been up there...but many years ago.  I hear it's an absolute madhouse these days....I don't think I'd want to live there...but I know plenty of people who don't want to be there...but go anyway because the money is good.


----------



## dust_0ff (Oct 22, 2007)

the money is good thats for sure and its notthat bad of a place. but yes it sure is a mad house


----------

